# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  XMLEncoder et ArrayList

## Darksnakes

Bonjour tout le monde

Actuellement je suis sur ou projet ou il nous est demand de faire une persistance fichier et BD.

Pour la persistance fichier je suis tomb sur ce tutoriel http://ydisanto.developpez.com/tutor...ation/partie2/

J'ai donc repris les exemple pour tester, et j'ai voulu rajouter une collection pour voir comment cela s'afficher mais a ne marche pas (j'ai bien ajouter les accesseurs et modificateurs)

voici le code des fichiers



```

```



```

```



```

```


et le rsultat est :



```

```



voilou
Yann

----------


## eric39

Bonjour,

En fait la srialisation XML est juste. Le problme vient du fait que dans ta classe User, le constructeur ne renseigne pas la List donc elle n'est pas srialise.



```

```

----------


## Darksnakes

Quel endouille je suis merci beaucoup en tout caspour la rapidit de la rponse (encore une fois^^)


bonne journe

----------


## Darksnakes

Je viens de tester avec un ArrayList<User> a la palce de la ArrayList<String> 
Est ce que a doit marcher automatiquement (dans ce cas la j'ai fait une erreur de codage) ou y'a t'il une manipulation a faire?

----------

